# You guys are due for a big storm.



## Nick (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm going to be in South Carolina for a few days this week. Which means, surely, without a doubt, you guys will get hammered and I will be sitting in the warm weather, totally pissed that I chose the week it snows to go south for a few days. 

Your welcome.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 9, 2014)

Nick said:


> I'm going to be in South Carolina for a few days this week. Which means, surely, without a doubt, you guys will get hammered and I will be sitting in the warm weather, totally pissed that I chose the week it snows to go south for a few days.
> 
> Your welcome.



Thanks Nick….we will all owe you a Beer for this self sacrifice !! TY !


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 9, 2014)

We do our trips to SC over the summer.  No conflict of interest that way.  


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

